# Somerville police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I messed up on this one lol its a good thing I only did it on my test car lol.It is supposed to slant the opposite way.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

On the somerville note, does any one know how to get to thier station? I have gone down the last couple tuesdays to apply as a Aux. and keep ending up in Chelsea or Everett. #-o :-k


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

stm4710 @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> On the somerville note, does any one know how to get to thier station? I have gone down the last couple tuesdays to apply as a Aux. and keep ending up in Chelsea or Everett. #-o :-k


Somerville Police Department
220 Washington St
Somerville, Massachusetts 02143-3117
(617)625-1600

http://www.ci.somerville.ma.us/departments/police/?mypage=26&myName=Police+Department

MapQuest Directions
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/main.adp?bCTsettings=1


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks. Now can you get me on over there! [-o&lt;


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

stm4710 @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> Thanks. Now can you get me on over there! [-o<


 http://www.mbta.com/


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok now I am confused, how does the MBTA relate to getting on the department as an Aux. Officer. :-k 

Is it a plant,animal or mineral?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

stm4710 @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> Ok now I am confused, how does the MBTA relate to getting on the department as an Aux. Officer. :-k
> 
> Is it a plant,animal or mineral?


 I am just as confused, what does getting on as an Aux Officer have to do with a model police car??? Anyway I misunderstood your post, I thought you needed transportation. Make sure you tell the truth when they ask you how familiar you are with their city.... :roll:


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

Gil @ Sat 25 Sep said:


> stm4710 @ Sat Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > On the somerville note, does any one know how to get to thier station? I have gone down the last couple tuesdays to apply as a Aux. and keep ending up in Chelsea or Everett. #-o :-k
> ...


It's a Pain.

Take route 28 off of I-93. Head west.
Folllow the road straight - you'll come to the McGrath Highway (road will T - go left)
Follow down to Washington Street (you'll see Target/AJ Wright on your right) - turn right
Go down 3-4 blocks - you'll see the rear end of Somerville PD
Go around the block - park in front.

It's an ugly looking brick building - but hard to miss.

Hope this helps --
Bryan


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I fixed it lol.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Somerville (pronounced: "Summahvahl")


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

All done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I grew up in Somerville and this is the best design, yet. Cudos to SPD. It sends out a better message to the public: "Make a hole, here comes an a!* whooping",
Great work on the model.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

How much to make one with a 201 on it? That's the Aux Car. And i'd love to have one for my desk.

Thanks!!

Scott c:



dmackack @ Sat 25 Sep said:


> I messed up on this one lol its a good thing I only did it on my test car lol.It is supposed to slant the opposite way.


----------

